# Snake Training



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

I did not get too many pictures and was taking them from the hip so to speak and scenarios set up after this first one were done off leash, but I did get some of my dog with the initial encounter.

Blaze scenting around from down wind of the tree. Snake is at the base of the tree. 










Ok, she has figured out something is under the tree. 










She is about to go nose to nose with this snake. Scary to think if this was the real deal out on a hunt. 










And a hit. She actually reared up like a horse and yelped really loud, but did not catch that frame unfortunately. 










The trainer Wayne worked with me quite a bit setting up more situations and everything went really well. Everytime Blaze saw or smelled one of those snakes after the training she would leave for the truck.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey John - what doesn't Blaze hunt 

never heard of snake training. is the training for hunting or detecting snakes when out in the field.

pretty neat stuff.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

For her protection. Training is done with a shock collar, poisnous snakes that have had fangs removed, and a trainer that specializes in snake breaking. It is to create a fear of snakes be it visual, audible, and scent. Blaze also received the Rattlesnake vaccine. Poisonous snakes are common here and especially when hunting in warm weather. Blaze was bitten on a front leg joint by a water moccasion at around one year old, but the caution of snakes that created has worn off over the last 4 years. We had two very close encounters with poisonous snakes last year during teal season. Both of which could have resulted in a bite if not for those encounters being on cool mornings making the snakes inactive.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Here is a sequence of pics of a good friend Gary and his DD. Gary's dog was not shocked in these pics. This was a test run a few hours following the snake breaking. Also not the first year this dog has been run through the training. 

This is only the dogs reaction to a live rattlesnake after walking around the building and encountering it.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice pic series John.
Much better to take a hit from Tri-tronics, than a hit from a rattler.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks. 
And note since I do not train this dog with a shock collar, it made the training very effective. After the snake avoidence clinic I actually went on to my hunting lease from there and spent the night. I did not know what was going on at the moment, but Blaze did scent a snake while we were cooking in our fire pit. She was acting strange for her and would not leave my leg. Usually she would be running around. My hunting partner found out why, there was a copperhead in the 30 ft path from our firepit to the front door of the camphouse. When my dog finally saw it, she was gone! She ran off into the dark and did not come back for a while. I found her trying to get in the truck. I was very happy with the response. 
BTW Gunnr,
I do enjoy your posts. You have posted some great responses to training questions.


----------

